# 8 month Cockapoo



## Laura51285 (Jul 31, 2021)

Hi there
I have/had a 8 month cockapoo who I absolutely adore.
Unfortunately he bit my 7 year old daughter in the face when she was trying to get an item from him, he ran away with the lid of Tupperware box and then hid under my dining room table. She went under the the table to retrieve the item from him and he went for her face and bit her, there was a cut to her top lip and a mark under her eye. We took her to A&E to ensure no infection, she has been left with small scar a over her lip. We then went on holiday for 4 days, he was staying with my mum and on his last day was at the kennels. When I got him back home, we were in the house for two hours and my daughter went over to him when he was sleeping/chilling and he turned round snatching at her face, he caught her again but this time just a small scratch, it could have been much worse if she was closer, my husband immediately said we need to rehome our puppy, the next day we took him to the kennels, he has been there for a week now and the new owners collect him tomorrow. The heart ache I have felt has been unbelievable, I’ve cried so much and just want him back, I would try anything to separate him from my daughter and train him to desensitise the issue with my daughter. Am I being unreasonable wanting him back, my husband says no but this is my last chance to get him before new owners. I’m devastated at the situation and just need to hear opinions from others. I just can’t process what has happened, maybe our puppy was not suitable for a house with noisy children who never gave him space. 😢


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Resource guarders can be trained but you need to maintain a safe environment for children and dog whilst doing that so you would need to have totally strict rules regarding the children never approaching the pup and instead inviting her to them if they wish to interact, never going near at all when the pup has something or is on a chair or bed and strict supervision at all times they are together - that is probably not how you wish to live and may not be possible in which case rehoming now is a good option. The more times a dog bites the more ingrained the guarding becomes and the harder it will be to find a new home


----------



## Dig (Dec 27, 2018)

I can only imagine how conflicted you are- wanting to keep your family safe but also wanting what’s best for you and the dog. Only you and your family know what’s best for you. We have a resource guarder maltipoo and it’s really hard work at times. We have to be really strict with our two boys about not even trying to take something from him, supervising them at all times and ensuring that they always let sleeping dogs lie. That said we manage the guarding reasonably well and love him so much. Whatever you decide it will be a massive loss for you to process- either losing the dog or the carefree dog ownership so please be kind to yourself. I really feel for you having to make this decision. I’d also check that the potential new owners are experienced in managing resource guarding.


----------



## Laura51285 (Jul 31, 2021)

2ndhandgal said:


> Resource guarders can be trained but you need to maintain a safe environment for children and dog whilst doing that so you would need to have totally strict rules regarding the children never approaching the pup and instead inviting her to them if they wish to interact, never going near at all when the pup has something or is on a chair or bed and strict supervision at all times they are together - that is probably not how you wish to live and may not be possible in which case rehoming now is a good option. The more times a dog bites the more ingrained the guarding becomes and the harder it will be to find a new home





2ndhandgal said:


> Resource guarders can be trained but you need to maintain a safe environment for children and dog whilst doing that so you would need to have totally strict rules regarding the children never approaching the pup and instead inviting her to them if they wish to interact, never going near at all when the pup has something or is on a chair or bed and strict supervision at all times they are together - that is probably not how you wish to live and may not be possible in which case rehoming now is a good option. The more times a dog bites the more ingrained the guarding becomes and the harder it will be to find a new home


Hiya, thanks for your message and I agree whole heartedly, I was reaching out seeking validation and other opinions even though deep down I knew what the sensible decision is. Well today is the day, Joey starts his new life with his new owners and I feel comfortable with that decision. I think what was upsetting me the most was I put him in kennels for 1 week before they could collect him and I’ve thought about him all the time, I will be able to relax now that he is going to a loving home. I can not believe how quick dogs find a way to your heart. Thanks


----------



## Laura51285 (Jul 31, 2021)

Dig said:


> I can only imagine how conflicted you are- wanting to keep your family safe but also wanting what’s best for you and the dog. Only you and your family know what’s best for you. We have a resource guarder maltipoo and it’s really hard work at times. We have to be really strict with our two boys about not even trying to take something from him, supervising them at all times and ensuring that they always let sleeping dogs lie. That said we manage the guarding reasonably well and love him so much. Whatever you decide it will be a massive loss for you to process- either losing the dog or the carefree dog ownership so please be kind to yourself. I really feel for you having to make this decision. I’d also check that the potential new owners are experienced in managing resource guarding.


I posted my reply above with an update, the amount of training required for both the dog and my kids would be intensive and unfortunately I’d be setting us up to fail given our circumstances at home. Both work full time , long hours and always a lot of kids on the house. It wouldn’t be fair on Joey either.
Thanks for replying, everything happens for a reason 😢🐾


----------



## Dig (Dec 27, 2018)

Laura51285 said:


> I posted my reply above with an update, the amount of training required for both the dog and my kids would be intensive and unfortunately I’d be setting us up to fail given our circumstances at home. Both work full time , long hours and always a lot of kids on the house. It wouldn’t be fair on Joey either.
> Thanks for replying, everything happens for a reason 😢🐾


I wish joey well with his new owners and I hope you can find some comfort in knowing you’ve done the right thing for everyone. Take care


----------



## Kev1967 (Jun 21, 2021)

Laura51285 said:


> Hi there
> I have/had a 8 month cockapoo who I absolutely adore.
> Unfortunately he bit my 7 year old daughter in the face when she was trying to get an item from him, he ran away with the lid of Tupperware box and then hid under my dining room table. She went under the the table to retrieve the item from him and he went for her face and bit her, there was a cut to her top lip and a mark under her eye. We took her to A&E to ensure no infection, she has been left with small scar a over her lip. We then went on holiday for 4 days, he was staying with my mum and on his last day was at the kennels. When I got him back home, we were in the house for two hours and my daughter went over to him when he was sleeping/chilling and he turned round snatching at her face, he caught her again but this time just a small scratch, it could have been much worse if she was closer, my husband immediately said we need to rehome our puppy, the next day we took him to the kennels, he has been there for a week now and the new owners collect him tomorrow. The heart ache I have felt has been unbelievable, I’ve cried so much and just want him back, I would try anything to separate him from my daughter and train him to desensitise the issue with my daughter. Am I being unreasonable wanting him back, my husband says no but this is my last chance to get him before new owners. I’m devastated at the situation and just need to hear opinions from others. I just can’t process what has happened, maybe our puppy was not suitable for a house with noisy children who never gave him space. 😢


So sorry to here about your predicament.iv got a friend who had the same problem with his cockerpoo he turned nasty and unpredictable at 18 months old.he tried everything over a period of about a year to re socialise without success.unfortunatly it sounds like a Power struggle between you child and your young dog.you can not compromise your child's safety.these things can happen it's heartbreaking but your cockerpoo has to be rehomed


----------



## aedilhaimushkil (Aug 9, 2021)

Kev1967 said:


> So sorry to here about your predicament.iv got a friend who had the same problem with his cockerpoo he turned nasty and unpredictable at 18 months old.he tried everything over a period of about a year to re socialise without success.unfortunatly it sounds like a Power struggle between you child and protect your shoes and your young dog.you can not compromise your child's safety.these things can happen it's heartbreaking but your cockerpoo has to be rehomed


Thanks for the info.


----------



## Kev1967 (Jun 21, 2021)

Laura51285 said:


> Hiya, thanks for your message and I agree whole heartedly, I was reaching out seeking validation and other opinions even though deep down I knew what the sensible decision is. Well today is the day, Joey starts his new life with his new owners and I feel comfortable with that decision. I think what was upsetting me the most was I put him in kennels for 1 week before they could collect him and I’ve thought about him all the time, I will be able to relax now that he is going to a loving home. I can not believe how quick dogs find a way to your heart. Thanks
> [/Q


----------



## Kev1967 (Jun 21, 2021)

I feel for you but you can rest easy knowing you have done the right thing for your dog and mostly your child.and there's always the option in a few years time you could try again..I wish you the very best of luck with whatever you


----------

